# Advance info on German roadworks



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Does anyone know of a decent German website that gives information on long term roadworks on German autobahns?? the last couple of times we have driven on the A8 around Stuttgart and towards Munich has been a right PITA due to them digging up the current ones, to make wider versions with some re-routes so traffic is always appalling.

we have 2 trips coming up through Germany in June and Sep/Oct and it would be good to know what autobahns have long term roadworks so we can avoid the buggers!!

Google maps are good for live data, but I'm more interested in advance info


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Best site is ADAC .de. Do a search for " baustellen" ...you will see a map of Germany which you can click on etc.

The good news us that the A8 between ULm and Munchen is now finished. Its taken about 20 years...

There is also an ADAC app which might be useful too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

salomon said:


> There is also an ADAC app which might be useful too.


Just looked, there are 11 apps on google play, which one did you mean?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Just looked, there are 11 apps on google play, which one did you mean?


I've done some digging about on this and the app for iOS that Sal is referring to (ADAC Maps) is only available from the Apple Germany store, not UK. that's no big deal as there is a way of getting apps from other country stores so I'll do that. don't know if the same goes for Android and Google Play store

and thanks Sal for the info - the ADAC web page has traffic info as well, but use of that is limited when travelling natch so the app seems the best idea.


----------

